# losing polarity



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

My cub is losing polarity on the generator. Every time I start it I have to re-polarize the generator. After I do I get a good 10-15 amps charge rate. the voltage regulator is about 1 year old. All electrical connections are clean and correct. Any ideas? The rig is original pos ground. Thanks!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, let me go over a basic course here just to make sure that we are all informed and on the same page. :fineprint If everyone knows all of this, then maybe you can just ignore my ramblings. 


< insert soapbox entrance here > :monkey:

Unlike your house electricity, which is Alternating Current (AC), basic automotive electricity is dependent upon chemical reaction wetcell battery current and is called Direct Current (DC). The wetcell has an advantage over the drycell (ie...flashlight battery) in that it can be "re-charged" after using some of the stored electro/chemical power. 

To generate that rechargeablility voltage, you need a generator or alternator. Generators take advantage of the physical property of magnets called appropriately electro-magnetism. Which basically indicates if you move an electrical conductor (wire) thru a magnetic field, you makes the little electrons in the wire flow, this is called electrial current. 

Since magnets (called field) have a North and a South pole, the direction the electrical wire (called armmature) rotated by the belt thru the magnetic field effects the direction the electrons flow. 

Unlike alternators, generators don't have permanent magnets, they have DC electro-magnets called FLD. The magnetic polarity of the FLD is dependent upon the way the battery is physically connected in the metal chassis which is now an electrical conductor called GROUND. For various obscure technical reasons, certain vendors chose to ground the 6 volt battery's POSITIVE terminal. 

Therefore, to make the entire tractor electrical system compatable with each other, you must POLARIZE the voltage regulator/generator. You CANNOT polarize alternators because they have built-in permanent magnets and built-in voltage regulators. Generally, once you POLARIZE, you don't have to do it again, EXCEPT when you change any of the parts (battery, generator, voltage regulator). But it doesn't hurt to do it again anytime you feel compelled ---- but there must be a problem if you are having to repolarize it everytime! Remember you have to polarize the regulator/relay that might be inline with the electrical circuit. For basic relays, you can arc the two ends together with the motor not running. I might need some additional information on your SPECIFIC application to help you further. 

Can you tell me a little more?
Andy


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

admin, no there isn't much I can add as I said, all wiring checks out, I am polarizing correctly etc. Just thought I'd ask out here. My gut feeling is the voltage regulator.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Sounds like it ----- if the generator is taking the charge etc. 
Can you test it or swap it out?

Andy


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I did check it with a batt charger, no dead spots that I can see. For the winter I am going to install a momentary contact switch for quick polarizing. I started the rig yesterday and it didn't need it, so something is quirky.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Freebird, I beleive that the gen has to build up residual magnetism in the pole shoes, some running might fix the problem.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*holy cow*

Did Partsman say"Residual Magnetism in the pole shoes"?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*He sure did*

You read it right slipshod residual magnetism in the pole shoes thats what he said.
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah!!! Residual magnetism in the pole shoes!! You know, the metal disks that hold the field coils in place. Ther has to be some magnetism in there to build a charge to close the pionts in the regulater to start the charging system. That's why you have to polarize the system. On an A or others where the reg is accessable, you just pull the cover and close the points to polarize.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Haha ok guys we'll give it a shot today as I am going to grade our driveway using the drag blade hooked to the fast hitch.
It will take awhile and since the seat pad is gone I may sit on a pillow to avoid any "residual rump chills" Highs today only in the 40's.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Theres nothing worst*

Be careful there is nothing worst then "residual rump chills":lmao: can get painful quick:winky: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Think--floating short in the battery*

which could cause the system to reverse polarity....Just another path to consider. If you have it wired properly and it's an intermittent problem, that (the battery)would be my first suspect.


----------

